# [SOLVED] Haswell Temps



## Overseer2 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am not really having any problems and I am pretty sure my temps are ok from what I have read but I wanted another opinion just to make sure. My idol temps are good (30c) but when gaming I will reach 76c(24c room temp). I have read two different thermal temps. Intel says 72c while others say 100c so I am not sure which is correct. I do lean towards the 100c as correct as I have more than adequate cooling. My Vcore is at 1.202 and from what I have read that's very good. Should I be worried? I have had no BSOD's or system crashes. The system is only 2 weeks old though. Here is a complete list of my hardware.
Case - Thermaltake Overseer
Board - Asus Z87 pro
Cooler - Corsair H100i
PSU - Cooler Master Silent Pro 1000 watt modular
Video card - MSI Twin Frozer 7870
I have not yet run Pime95 but have run Sandra light and still only reached mid 70's. Sandra light runs only for about half an hr. though.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Haswell Temps*

Tcase is 72.72c that's when the CPU will start slowing down.
ARK | Intel® Core


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Haswell Temps*

Where are you getting your readings from?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Haswell Temps*

Are you OC'ing?
Monitor the CPU temps using HWMonitor while running some CPU intensive apps.
Are you certain the CPU cooler is secured properly? Did you properly apply the thermal paste?
Have you tried using the OEM heatsink fan? It will be fine with no OC.


----------



## Overseer2 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Haswell Temps*



Tyree said:


> Are you OC'ing?
> Monitor the CPU temps using HWMonitor while running some CPU intensive apps.
> Are you certain the CPU cooler is secured properly? Did you properly apply the thermal paste?
> Have you tried using the OEM heatsink fan? It will be fine with no OC.


There is one thing I have found about these temps using the H100i. Corsair says its compatible with the 1150 socket but when I hooked it up after installing the backing plate stand offs it was loose. Corsair told me this was normal. When I hook up the water block everything seems nice and tight. I did read one thread researching this and he said that he went to the hardware store and bought some small faucet washers and installed them on the mounting plate to the back of the mother board to tighten it up. He says it dropped temps buy 5 degrees. Also the block already had paste and no I did not try the OEM heat sink as it looks like it's a piece of garbage. There also has been no throttling of the CPU occurring. It runs like a charm. I am not new to overclocking but I am no pro either and these chips are allot different than anything else I have encountered. For example you can set each cores multiplier separately. Leaving the multiplier on auto it sets it up like this- Core 0=42 - 1=42 - 2=41 - 3=40. So each core can be set at different speeds. There is an option in the bios to synchronize all cores or set it to auto, I have all cores at x42. I will set that back to normal and see if that does anything. I have also read that these chips won't start throttling until it hits 85-90c. If there is one thing I have noticed about researching this is the more you research the more confused you get.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Haswell Temps*

I guess Intel is wrong about the tcase on there own chips then...................


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Haswell Temps*

The OEM heatsink/fan is more than capable of properly cooling the CPU as long as no OC is applied. Liquid offers no advantage over air, under normal use, and there is always the concern with leakage.


----------



## Overseer2 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Haswell Temps*

I have set everything back to stock settings . Ran Aida64 bench mark. Max temp was 56. The H100i is actually the third sealed water unit I have owned and have never had a leakage issue. I actually bought this cooler because it was what was recommended for the Haswell chips if your overclocking. Here is a link you guys may find useful on overclocking the Haswell chips. It explains the temps and how to properly overclock these chips. You will see things are a bit different. As far as the temps go I will leave it at stock speeds until I am 100% sure on the temps and have read a little more on how to properly overclock these chips.
3 Step Guide to Overclock Your i7 / i5 Haswell Platform | Overclockers


----------



## Overseer2 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Haswell Temps*

Hmmm. Just read over the whole thread and realized I never mentioned my overclock speed. I could have swore I did lol. Brain fart. Anyways, clock speed was 3.8 - 4.2 turbo. Vcore 1.202, block is 100. x is 42.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Haswell Temps*

And what real world improvements do you realize with the OC? :smile:


----------



## Overseer2 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Haswell Temps*



Tyree said:


> And what real world improvements do you realize with the OC? :smile:


Browsing and normal use absolutely none. While gaming about 10 fps. Considering I am an avid gamer those extra frames stop any lag I would have experienced.


----------

